# People who already had the education, and years of experience before joining IBEW



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a company hire me as a journeyman and sponsor me to get in the union. 

But I had a lot of experience an a folder full of certifications in various control systems.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Keep your eye on the prize. Seriously. 

You either want it or you don't because the hall doesn't care if you don't want it, it will keep on moving without you. You have to want it for yourself and find the motivation that works for you. 

Understanding that there is always something to learn can help. As well as understanding that the hall has to protect its product. The hall's product is uniform training and that means you go through the program regardless of your background so that it can say that every Jman has been sufficiently trained and trained to the same level.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Next year I'll have 30 years in......and I'm still swallowing.

Oh wait, your talking about pride.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I completed a 4 year IEC apprenticeship, to obtain my GA & IEC certs to be a Journeyman Wireman.

When I joined the IBEW, they evaluated my previous training and started me at 4th year apprentice level.

I did 4th and 5th year classes with NJATC, to obtain necessary certs to be a IBEW Journeyman.

The extra 2 years of schooling were very beneficial to me.

Never turn down an opportunity to learn.


----------

